# Anyone Ever Have to Use Your Weapon?



## rdgallo (Jan 21, 2009)

I am fairly new to the forum and am from Illinois where we do not have Concealed Carry. I was just wondering if any of you have ever been unfortunate enough to have to use your weapon and if so the details. 
Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Sorry

but this subject is off limits for forum discussion.

There are plenty of other sources for armed defense stories.

http://www.nraila.org/ArmedCitizen/default.aspx searchable by State (just leave the keyword field blank)


----------

